# Netgear Smart Wizard automatically exits (vista, wpn111)



## Globalastro (Jul 13, 2008)

I am trying to get my wireless adapter (Netgear Wpn111 firmware version 2.0 [supports vista]) to work, but the Netgear Smart Wizard is refusing to stay open so that i can put in the settings needed. As soon as I start the program, it automatically exits anywhere from 1/100th of a second (flashes) to half of a second. when this happens, I sometimes have enough time to click on help (still exits), Advanced settings (stays open but does me no good), any of the tabs at the top (still exits), Ad Hoc settings (no options in there, but keeps it open) and Find a network (forces it to stay open till it connects, then automatically exits)

Now, In 'find a network' it gives me the option to configure it though windows network thingy, but on this computer, i only have an HP network thing, and i am too unfamiliar to know if its the same thing. Unfortunatly, this is my brothers computer and I dont want to change any settings that may cause future problems, but if you have a surefire solution or something that will not mess up something else, I'd love to know so i can try to figure this out.

computer specs:

OS: Windows Vista Home Premium edition

System:

Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Model: HP Pavilion dv6500 Notebook PC
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Dupo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHZ
RAM: 2046 MB
System Type: 32-bit Operating System


I am not sure what other information you need.
I know that the program DOES work on XP, because it is what i used on my other laptop before it died a fatal crash after 9 months of repeated maintenance to get it to stay running if possible.

I need this to work because i play an online game and am unfortuanatly unable to get any closer to the wireless router and the internal wireless card does not get a strong enough connection to keep the game running.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a driver issue, what does Netgear tech support say?


----------



## someone11 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nevermind, I finally got it working. It's a lot slower than it should be though. Normal I dl at ~180kb/sec, but it's not going any faster than 60-70. It's the same wireless adapter, in the same spot as before so I don't know why it's going so slow lol.


----------

